# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [RID] Journe rassemblement Alsace-Lorraine-Franche comt

## Franck.H

Bonjour !


Dans le but des rencontres inter dveloppeurs de developpez.com, vous pouvez  la suite de ce post faire savoir que vous tes ventuellement intress par cette rencontre qui regroupe l'Alsace, la Lorraine et Franche comt !

Le crneau disponible pour cette rencontre se situe entre le *11 aot 2006 et 27 aot 2006*. Vous pouvez sur votre post indiquer les informations suivantes:

O vous vous situezDans ce crnau, les dates o vous n'tes pas disponibleSi vous possdez un jardin avec un barbecue et que vous pouvez sans problme organiser la rencontre chez vous

Dans le cas o personne ne possde de jardin avec un barbecue ce n'est pas grave, nous ferons un bon restaurant ensemble, moi j'en connais un bon "Le signe d'abondance"  "Blaesheim (Bas-Rhin,  15 min de Entzheim)" mais si vous en connaissais un trs bon hsitez pas  le dire dans votre post galement !

Pour finir et surtout me faciliter la tche, vous pouvez galement vous ajouter dans la liste des membres participants sur la carte de developpez.com

Aux alentours du *10 aot 2006* maximum, nous fixerons une date avec les membres inscrits et ceux qui s'inscrivent par la suite (si la rencontre n'a pas encore eu lieu), ils devront se plier  ce qui aura t convenu mais attendre plus longtemps se rsumerais  ne pas faire cette rencontre (plus ou moins, car moi aprs le 27 je commence mon nouveau job  ::mrgreen:: ) !


Voil, j'espre vous compter parmis nous et j'attend avec impatience vos rponses  :;):

----------


## Arnaud F.

Pour faire bref et clair:

Localisation: Huttenheim ( 30kms au sud de Strasbourg)Disponible tout les jours entre ces 2 datesImpossible car on est en plein travaux  ::(: Dj inscrit au RID et sur la carteJe ne suis pas dveloppeur mais qu'un petit tudiant en DUT Info, vous me prenez quand mme?  ::roll:: 

Voil, pour d'autres questions, je suis dispo  ::D:

----------


## Franck.H

> Je ne suis pas dveloppeur mais qu'un petit tudiant en DUT Info, vous me prenez quand mme?


Hum je sais pas trop ... que je rflchisse ..  ::koi::  bon allez ok on te prend  ::lol::   ::lol::  nan mais tu sais moi non plus je ne suis pas dveloppeur ... du moins pas professionnel ... juste un petit particulier bien passionn  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Arnaud F.

Ah, alors c'est bon  ::D: 

 ::merci::   ::hola::   ::hola::   ::hola::   ::hola::   ::hola::

----------


## khayyam90

1. Localisation: Belfort ( 40km de Mulhouse)
   2. Disponible tout les jours entre ces 2 dates
   3. Impossible
   4. Dj inscrit au RID et sur la carte
   5. Je ne suis pas dveloppeur mais qu'un petit tudiant.

----------


## Arnaud F.

T'inquite pas, les tudiants sont admis  ce qui parat  ::lol:: 


Arnaud

----------


## Etanne

Localisation : Mulhouse (Haut-Rhin.. ..la civilisation !)Dispo juste le week-endImpossible je suis en appartDj inscrit au RID et sur la carteJe ne suis pas dveloppeur mais je suis caissiere a prisunic, mais je compte pas faire ca toute ma vie . Je compte bien devenir caissiere chez Mammouth. Ok je suis aussi Etudiant ;-)

----------


## Franck.H

::lol::   ::lol::  Et moi qui croyais qu'on aurais justement une caissire de carrire dans le groupe  ::mouarf2::

----------


## t_om84

1.Localisation : Belfort
2.Dispo juste le week-end
3.Sans Domicile!!! oui je cherche un apprt, odnc je squatte chez ma copine
4.Dj inscrit au RID et sur la carte
5.Dveloppeur Analyste programmeur

----------


## Arnaud F.

Merci pour ces infos, on peut donc dj cibl sur le *quand* aura lieu cette rencontre  ::): 

On  le choix entre 3 Week-end, celui qui vient, celui du 18 ou celui du 25  :;): 

Je sais pas ce qu'en pense les autres, mais je pense qu'on peut dj enlev le week-end qui vient car on a pas mal de dtails  rgler encore et a risquerait de faire juste. Donc soit la semaine prochaine, soit celle d'aprs.

Qu'en pensez-vous? Enfin faut que l'organisateur soit d'accord avec mon approche aussi  ::lol:: 

Faut commencer  se dcider tout doucement.


Arnaud

----------


## Etanne

Je vote pour le 19 !.

Cela va pas faire trop loin la rencontre dans le Bas-Rhin, sachant que certaines personnes habitent  Belfort ?

----------


## khayyam90

+1 pour le 19

mmm ... pour l'instant on n'a aucune personne de Lorraine. 3 basrhinois, 1 hautrhinois et 1 belfortain  (t_om84 tu n'apparais pas dans la rencontre  ::roll::   )

Je ne cache pas que a m'arrangerais beaucoup (et t_om84 aussi srement) si on faisait a plus au sud, genre Ribeauvill / Slestat. On fait un barycentre avec les inscrits  la rencontre et on tombe sur Ribeauvill / Slestat.

----------


## Arnaud F.

> +1 pour le 19
> 
> mmm ... pour l'instant on n'a aucune personne de Lorraine. 3 basrhinois, 1 hautrhinois et 1 belfortain  (t_om84 tu n'apparais pas dans la rencontre   )
> 
> Je ne cache pas que a m'arrangerais beaucoup (et t_om84 aussi srement) si on faisait a plus au sud, genre Ribeauvill / Slestat. On fait un barycentre avec les inscrits  la rencontre et on tombe sur Ribeauvill / Slestat.


Hum, pour info, t_om84 est sur la carte ( un point en dessous du tien  :;):  )

+1 pour le 19  ::D:

----------


## khayyam90

> Hum, pour info, t_om84 est sur la carte ( un point en dessous du tien  )


oui, mais pas dans la rencontre



> Il y a 5 personnes qui sont interesses :
> buchs, Etanne, Franck.H, khayyam90, Miles.

----------


## Arnaud F.

Oups, au temps pour moi  ::oops:: 

En ce qui concerne le point de rencontre, moi a m'est gal ...

Huttenheim  ::fleche::  Strasbourg  ::fleche::  30kms
Huttenheim  ::fleche::  Selestat  ::fleche::  25kms

Donc moi, limite, a me drange pas  ::D: 


Arnaud, habitant du Centre Alsace  ::P:

----------


## Franck.H

C'est cool ca !! Ca bouge un ptit peu enfin  ::lol::  

Bon je viens de faire le point d'aprs les prfrences et les dates disponibles de chacun et nous avons pas le choix, la rencontre devra se faire le *19 aot 2006* donc je pense que nous pouvons fixer cette date.

Tout le monde est ok ?

----------


## Arnaud F.

Je confirme pour le 19, reste  trouver le point de rencontre  ::D:

----------


## Franck.H

Je vous confirme qu'actuellement nous serons 7 membres  participer  cettte rencontre  ::mouarf::

----------


## t_om84

Ca y est je suis sur la rencontre!

Pour ce qui est du lieu, si a arrange beaucoup d emonde sur strasbourg, on peut faire du covoiturage vu que nous sommes deux belfortains! a ne sert  rien de prendre 2 voitures! :;):

----------


## Franck.H

> ...vu que nous sommes deux belfortains! a ne sert  rien de prendre 2 voitures!


Oui c'est sr, ca il faut s'arranger ensuite entre ceux qui partent d'un mme lieu ! D'ailleur en parlant du lieu, il va nous falloir dterminer l'endroit de la rencontre !

Pour moi les environs de Strasbourg m'arrangerais (enfin avec les bld aux alentours bien entendu) et puis apparement ce sera resto pour tous  ::mouarf::

----------


## Etanne

Cela vous tente un resto dans les Vo_ch_(g)es ?

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Cela vous tente un resto dans les Vo_ch_(g)es ?


Tout dpend du lieu et du resto  ::aie::

----------


## Ricky81

hmmm je serais "peut-tre" en Alsace ces jours l moi ...

----------


## Franck.H

> hmmm je serais "peut-tre" en Alsace ces jours l moi ...


H bin si tu peux en tre sr, tu sera le bienvenu  :;):

----------


## zekey

Salut pour moi c'est aussi ok le 19.
Concernant le point de rencontre ? Quelqu'un peut confirmer ?

----------


## Franck.H

> Salut pour moi c'est aussi ok le 19.


 ::P:  Ok !! Tu pourra t'ajouter dans la liste des membres participants ici: http://camelia.world.free.fr/develop...ion=ajout&id=2




> Concernant le point de rencontre ? Quelqu'un peut confirmer ?


Bin encore rien de dcid  ce niveau, mais va falloir se mettre d'accord !

*Etanne* propose un resto dans les Voch(g)es (avec l'accent hein sinon c'est pas marrant  ::lol:: )

----------


## Arnaud F.

C'est le C*y*gne d'abondance plutt, mais dans les 2 cas je ne le connais pas  ::aie::

----------


## Franck.H

> C'est le C*y*gne d'abondance plutt, mais dans les 2 cas je ne le connais pas


D'aprs les echo que j'ai pu avoir, le patron  vendu pour s'occuper de sa famille de pour s'adonner  l'criture (il avais dj crit 2 book) donc apparement c'est plus pareil et surtout plus en Abondance  ::lol::   passer quoi  ::(:

----------


## Arnaud F.

Dommage, bon ben reste le repas dans les Voch(g)es  ::lol:: 

Ca dpend ou c'est aussi, parce que ce soir je viens d'apprendre que je suis invit  un apritif de mariage samedi, mais je pense venir quand mme, tout dpend ou a se situe  ::D:

----------


## Franck.H

> Dommage, bon ben reste le repas dans les Voch(g)es 
> 
> Ca dpend ou c'est aussi, parce que ce soir je viens d'apprendre que je suis invit  un apritif de mariage samedi, mais je pense venir quand mme, tout dpend ou a se situe


Heu tu parle de ton invitation mais du samedi de cette semaine ou la semaine prochaine ? Ce samedi c'est le 12 hein pas le 19  ::lol::

----------


## Arnaud F.

La soire entre nous c'est le 19 et l'apritif galement, dsol de ne pas avoir t clair dans mon post prcdent  ::oops:: 

Je ferais tout pour venir quand mme, sachant que je connais  peine la personne qui va se marier, je compte pas m'terniser  ::aie::

----------


## Franck.H

> La soire entre nous c'est le 19 et l'apritif galement, dsol de ne pas avoir t clair dans mon post prcdent 
> 
> Je ferais tout pour venir quand mme, sachant que je connais  peine la personne qui va se marier, je compte pas m'terniser


Bin tu sais ... on peut faire ca pour un midi le resto, c'est d'ailleur ce que je pensais au dpart aprs si y'en a qui prfre le soir soit, on verra dj  :;):

----------


## Arnaud F.

Ah ouai, ok ben on verra alors  ::D: 

Attendons les avis des autres participants  :;): 

Et que celui qui  proposer un repas dans les Vosges nous en dit un peu plus sur le lieu & co  ::aie:: 

@++

Arnaud

----------


## Etanne

> Et que celui qui  proposer un repas dans les Vosges nous en dit un peu plus sur le lieu & co


Je connais pas de bonnes auberges dans les Vosges, je ne vais donc pas me permettre de choisir  ::aie::  . J'ai propos cette ide, car cela permettrai d'avoir ventuellement un cadre plus sympa  :;): , alors si vous connaissez un bon resto en altitude, proposez  ::):

----------


## Franck.H

J'tait une fois dans un bon resto sympa  Grendelbruche mais de l  me souvenir du chemin ... ca remonte  3 ans ...mais c'tait bon  ::lol:: 
Faut dire aussi que dans ce coin c'est presque plus des routes mais des chemins ...  ::lol::

----------


## Etanne

> Grendelbruche


A tes souhaits !




> Faut dire aussi que dans ce coin c'est presque plus des routes mais des chemins ...


 Un peu de marche ne fait pas de mal (mais pas 4 heures aussi  :;):  )

----------


## Franck.H

> A tes souhaits !
> 
>  Un peu de marche ne fait pas de mal (mais pas 4 heures aussi  )


Ouais mais de toutes  manire me rappel mme plus du chemin, c'etait tellement tordu  ::lol:: 

Sinon  5 min de chez moi y'a un bon ptit resto famillial qui est spcialis dans la tarte flambe  ::P: 
L'autre avantage c'est que si aprs le resto vous voulez faire autre chose on se trouve  15min gros max de Strasbourg  ::mouarf::

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Je prfrerai pas trop loin, je dois dj aller dans les Vosges le lendemain pour l'enterrement de vie de jeune garon d'un ami, y aller 2 fois  ::|:  En plus, moi et la route a fait 4 ou 5  ::D:

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Je prfrerai pas trop loin, je dois dj aller dans les Vosges le lendemain pour l'enterrement de vie de jeune garon d'un ami, y aller 2 fois  En plus, moi et la route a fait 4 ou 5


T'es pas le seul de Strasbourg, au pire vous faite du convoiturage  :;):

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Ouais, mais les Vosges  ::|:

----------


## khayyam90

non les Vosges a n'arrange personne. Ca sera dj assez loin comme a  ::P:

----------


## Arnaud F.

A Strasbourg donc? Mais encore faut-il trouver ou, je suis souvent  Strasbourg mais j'ai pas encore eu le temps de faire le tour des restaurants  ::mouarf::

----------


## Franck.H

> A Strasbourg donc? Mais encore faut-il trouver ou, je suis souvent  Strasbourg mais j'ai pas encore eu le temps de faire le tour des restaurants


Bin moi je suis  7km de Strasbourg et pas loin de chez moi je connais comme dj dit un resto spcialis dans les tartes flambes (s'il est ouvert, je me renseigne demain dans la journe au cas o)  :;):  

Bon aprs si vous voulez directement quelque chose  Strasbourg on peut, y'a de quoi faire ... si vous aimez la viande bin y'a la Ptit Max sur la Place de l'Homme de Fer  ::mrgreen:: 

Sinon toujours dans la viande voir mme que ca y'a un restaurant "La Boucherie" en plein centre ville de strasbourg aussi et pas trop loin de chez moi je sais o se trouve un "Bufallo Grill" ... d'autres resto ? J'en connais  ::mouarf::

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Bin moi je suis  7km de Strasbourg et pas loin de chez moi je connais comme dj dit un resto spcialis dans les tartes flambes (s'il est ouvert, je me renseigne demain dans la journe au cas o)  
> 
> Bon aprs si vous voulez directement quelque chose  Strasbourg on peut, y'a de quoi faire ... si vous aimez la viande bin y'a la Ptit Max sur la Place de l'Homme de Fer 
> 
> Sinon toujours dans la viande voir mme que ca y'a un restaurant "La Boucherie" en plein centre ville de strasbourg aussi et pas trop loin de chez moi je sais o se trouve un "Bufallo Grill" ... d'autres resto ? J'en connais


Hum, le P'tit Max c'est une sandwicherie, autant aller  la Petite France alors  ::mouarf:: 

Faudrait aller dans un resto quoi  ::): 

Renseigne toi plutot sur le resto de tartes flambes que tu connais, sinon je pense quand meme qu'y a de quoi faire a Stras'  ::aie:: 

Arnaud

----------


## khayyam90

tartes flambes  Strasbourg, il y a Flam's, au centre ville

----------


## Arnaud F.

> tartes flambes  Strasbourg, il y a Flam's, au centre ville


Vous voulez manger des tartes flambes  midi vous? Si tent qu'on le fasse  midi bien sur...

Je serais parti sur une resto normal, quoi, tient, faut que je regarde, ptetre y font  manger  la Rive Gauche  ::D:

----------


## Franck.H

Bin sinon au centre ville y'a "La Boucherie" si vous aimez la viande ... sinon bin faut aussi voir si c'est le soir ou la journe que vous prfrez ... ca faut se dcider.

Je pense qu'en journe ce serais mieux non ? Apres il reste l'aprem si vous voulez faire d'autres choses, se rencontrer, manger un morceau, pis se dispatcher ca fait plus rdv d'affaire  ::lol::  A moins que le soir vous interesse pis apres y'a plein de ptits bar ou botes de nuit  ::P: 

Moi je m'enfout, en journe ou le soir c'est pareil pour moi  :;):

----------


## Arnaud F.

Idem que Franck  ::D: 

Et en meme temps, si on mange ensemble, on se rencontrera dj  ::aie:: 

Au fait, on fera comment pour se reconnatre? Un petit badge pour tout le monde  ::aie:: 

Bref, si qqu'un a une prfrence pour l'aprs-midi ou le soir, qu'il le fasse savoir  ::D: 

Arnaud

P.S: je connais pas la Boucherie  ::(:

----------


## Franck.H

> Au fait, on fera comment pour se reconnatre? Un petit badge pour tout le monde


Zut j'ai pas de T-Shirt Developpez  ::aie::  Nan en fait si on se donne rdv dans un endroit precis je pense que y'a pas trop de problme  ::mouarf:: 




> P.S: je connais pas la Boucherie


"Rue du Vieux march aux vins"  100m de la "Place de l'homme de fer"  :;):

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Zut j'ai pas de T-Shirt Developpez  Nan en fait si on se donne rdv dans un endroit precis je pense que y'a pas trop de problme


J'ai pas de t-shirt DVP non plus ^^, par contre j'ai un t-shirt AMSTEL Bire ( comment a y a aucun rapport  ::mouarf::  )
Esperons que d'autres personnes n'auront pas le mme point de RDV que nous et qu'il y ai pas trop de monde  ::D: 




> "Rue du Vieux march aux vins"  100m de la "Place de l'homme de fer"


Merci pour l'adresse, je connais la rue mais le resto  :8O:

----------


## Maxoo

faut porter un T-Shirt avec mon ffigie ... comme a, sur de se reconnaitre  :;): 

 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  

Content pour vous que ca avance bien comme a !!

----------


## Arnaud F.

Euh, encore faut-il avoir ces t-shirts  ::roll::   ::mouarf::

----------


## khayyam90

faire la rencontre dans la journe, oui, a me va.

Devrait pas y avoir de soucis pour se reconnaitre. On se donne rendez-vous sous la statue de Klber ou mieux, on monte sur la statue et voil  ::):

----------


## Arnaud F.

Pensez  emmenez l'appareil photo  ::D: 

Je monte sur le kiosque DNA de la place, comme a vous devriez me voir et me reconnaitre quand meme  ::aie:: 

Sinon, je pense qu'en effet, devant la statue de l'Homme de Fer n'est pas une mauvaise ide  ::): 

Reste  voir ou manger maintenant, peut-tre  la Boucherie, peut-tre ailleurs  ::lol::  

On peut dj fixer l'aprs-midi alors, non?

Arnaud sent le rendez-vous se confirmer  ::D:

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

La Boucherie, y'a l'Hippopotamus  ct, il y a le restaurant de la Bourse qui est pas mal non plus, il y a un restaurant rue du 22 novembre qui fait des baguettes flambes avec toutes sortes de choses - dixit ma femme -, ...

----------


## Ricky81

un jambon beurre au crocodile  ::aie::

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> un jambon beurre au crocodile


Ou chez Gynette  ::D:

----------


## Ricky81

et un Sr un Siess spcial DVP  ::mrgreen::

----------


## t_om84

pareil en journe ou le soir, pas d'importance!  Aprs pour se reconnaitre tous  poil en haut de la statue, a peut le faire, non??

----------


## Franck.H

> pareil en journe ou le soir, pas d'importance!  Aprs pour se reconnaitre tous  poil en haut de la statue, a peut le faire, non??


Dj monter sur la statue sera un bon point  ::mouarf::  




> La Boucherie, y'a l'Hippopotamus  ct, il y a le restaurant de la Bourse qui est pas mal non plus...


Oui exact, le resto de la Bourse est pas mal et l'hippopotamus je l'avais completement oubli  ::P:  


Si en mme temps quelqu'un possde un appareil photo numrique, ce serait sympa de faire quelques photos puis de les mettre en ligne  ::mrgreen:: 
J'crois que je vais venir directement en Tram ... ca coute moins cher que le parking pour la voiture  ::mouarf::

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Et moi en vlo - mais je ne suis pas sr d'avoir le temps de prendre des photos avant  ::|:

----------


## Franck.H

> mais je ne suis pas sr d'avoir le temps de prendre des photos avant


Heu je parlais pendant la rencontre ... pour les photos ... ce serais pas mal de partager la journe avec les autres  ::lol::

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Heu je parlais pendant la rencontre ... pour les photos ... ce serais pas mal de partager la journe avec les autres


Ah, OK  :;):

----------


## khayyam90

a s'annonce bien tout a. Suffit d'esprer qu'il ne pleuvra pas.

----------


## Franck.H

> a s'annonce bien tout a. Suffit d'esprer qu'il ne pleuvra pas.


Oui, ca fait dj deux semaines qu'on  un trop pas trs beau donc faut esprer  ::?:

----------


## Arnaud F.

Croisons les doigts en effet, moi aussi je crois que je vais venir en tram, je met la voiture au Auchan et je monte avec le tram  :;): 

Pour le temps, sa devrait tre bon je crois (  prendre avec des pincettes )

Sinon on se met dj tous d'accord pour que la rencontre se fasse  midi.
Pour l'heure, on se donne tous rendez-vous  11h, ok?

Arnaud

P.S: Merci de faire avancer les choses  ::):

----------


## Franck.H

Oui 11h devant la statue de l'Homme de Fer.
11h c'est pile l'heure de l'apro donc ca tombe bien  ::mouarf::

----------


## Arnaud F.

J'ai pas dis 11h pour rien  ::aie::  , choix murement rflchi  ::mouarf::  

Petit rcapitulatif:

Lieu: Strasbourg
Date: Samedi 19 aot
Heure: 11h
Point de RDV: Devant la statue de l'Homme de Fer ( bon comme un boulet, je vais attendre derrire  ::D:  )
Membres participant  cette rencontre: Franck.H ( organisateur ), t_om84, Etanne, khayyam90, Miles, fearyourself et peut-tre Ricky81
J'espre n'avoir oublier personne  ::roll:: 
Commentaires: Emmener un appareil photo


Au passage, merci  Franck pour avoir organiser cette rencontre qui sera la premire de DVP !

 ::lahola::   ::lahola:: 

Arnaud

----------


## Maxoo

C'est cette photo ?
http://www.jmrw.com/France/Strasbour...22-san_jpg.jpg

----------


## Arnaud F.

Hum, non, ce n'est pas a la statue de la place de l'Homme de Fer, mais alors pas du tout  ::mouarf:: 

[edit] => http://us.inmagine.com/168nwm/pixtal/pt124/CD124066.jpg  :;):

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Elle est toute seule, la statue, en plein milieu de la place  ::):  Et c'est celle du gnral Klber  :;):

----------


## Maxoo

Merde ... c'est ce que me donnais google ... dsol !!

----------


## Arnaud F.

J'ai dit mon post et mis une photo  :;): 

Je me demande ce que ta tap sous Google pour tomber sur a  ::aie::

----------


## Maxoo

> J'ai dit mon post et mis une photo 
> 
> Je me demande ce que ta tap sous Google pour tomber sur a


http://images.google.com/images?svnu...tnG=Rechercher ...

sniff ... bon je me suis permis d'diter la RID pour strasbourg, car Franck.H n'est pas en ligne !! (ca sert  a plusieurs organisateurs !!)

Voila : http://camelia.world.free.fr/develop...r_rid.php?id=2

----------


## Arnaud F.

Faut taper place Kleber, c'est ce qui nous intresse  ::D:

----------


## Maxoo

ca c'est mieux alors : http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...8statue%29.jpg

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

C'est vrai qu'on est pas clair. La place de l'homme de fer est attenante  la place Klber qui est la place centrale de la ville. La place de l'homme de fer est en fait la place o les trams se croisent  ::D:

----------


## Maxoo

Bon, Franck.H essaiera d'tre plus clair sur le commentaires de la RID.

----------


## khayyam90

donc le rendez-vous c'est place Klber, si vous allez au milieu de la place de l'homme de fer, vous risquez de vous prendre un tram. Avouez que ce serait dommage.

----------


## Franck.H

> C'est vrai qu'on est pas clair. La place de l'homme de fer est attenante  la place Klber qui est la place centrale de la ville. La place de l'homme de fer est en fait la place o les trams se croisent


Oui c'est un peu le bronx d'autant plus que la status de l'homme de fer se trouve place Kleber et non place de l'homme de fer  ::lol::   ::lol::  

Donc je confirme c'est bel et bien place Kleber devant la statue de l'homme de fer  ::mouarf::

----------


## Franck.H

Donc voil, il reste  se mettre d'accord pour le resto puis on est bons  ::P:  

Hyppopotamus ?
La Boucherie (on commande la viande au gramme  chez eux  ::lol:: ) ?
Resto de la Bourse ?

... autres  prciser !


Je dit ca car vu que nous approchons de la dixaine de personne le mieux est de rserver en avance pour une grande table  ::mouarf::

----------


## Maxoo

Petite modification qui ne vous apportera peut etre pas grand chose, mais c'est toujours ca pour les autres, et pour ceux qui n'aurait pas vu le topic !

http://camelia.world.free.fr/develop...r_rid.php?id=2
Dja la RID est en rouge  :;):  car c'est dans moins de 10 jours, et sinon, j'ai modifi *Contact et Discussion* : on sait maintenant sur quel topic on parle de cette RID !!

Franck.H >> Le topic est modifiable en ditant la RID, tu peux mettre un autre post que le premier de ce topic.

Voila, amusez vous bien les gens !!

----------


## Franck.H

> Petite modification qui ne vous apportera peut etre pas grand chose, mais c'est toujours ca pour les autres, et pour ceux qui n'aurait pas vu le topic !
> 
> http://camelia.world.free.fr/develop...r_rid.php?id=2
> Dja la RID est en rouge  car c'est dans moins de 10 jours, et sinon, j'ai modifi *Contact et Discussion* : on sait maintenant sur quel topic on parle de cette RID !!
> 
> Franck.H >> Le topic est modifiable en ditant la RID, tu peux mettre un autre post que le premier de ce topic.
> 
> Voila, amusez vous bien les gens !!


 ::P:  impec et merci  ::P: 

Le tout est d'avoir une bonne visibilit, je crois que si j'avais pas ouvert ce topic on en serais sans doute pas l !

----------


## khayyam90

le resto de la bourse n'a pas l'air mal du tout

il y en a pour tous les gouts, il y a mme du kangourou  ::):

----------


## Etanne

> Oui c'est un peu le bronx d'autant plus que la status de l'homme de fer se trouve place Kleber et non place de l'homme de fer   
> 
> Donc je confirme c'est bel et bien place Kleber devant la statue de l'homme de fer


Je vais quand mme l'oublier  ::aie::  
Pour le resto, je n'ai pas de prfrence, du moment que c'est bon, et que cela ne vas pas me coter 150  :;):  .

----------


## Franck.H

Bon sinon pour le prix des menus moi je les connais pas du tout, si un prcurseur peut trouver les cartes ventuellement, si quelqu'un  la temps et habite  strasbourg directement sinon je peut y aller mais que  partir de la semaine prochaine  ::roll::  

Ca pourrais aussi aider au choix non ?

----------


## Arnaud F.

Je ne connais pas du tout la restaurant de la Bourse  ::roll:: 

Par contre, khayyam  donner un lien vers le site du resto et on peut voir les menus dessus, apparemment c'est pas trop cher donc a peut aller  ::mouarf:: 

Le menu  l'air vari et on peut manger un peu de tout apparemment, bref je plussoie pour ce restaurant  :;): 

Je vais juste MPis fearyourself vu qu'il avait fait une apparition dans ce thread pour savoir s'il compte venir ou non  ::): 

De mme si Ricky pouvait confirmer sa venue, sa serait bien, on pourrait commander une table  ::lol:: 

Arnaud

----------


## Franck.H

> ...on pourrait commander une table


bin pour reserver faut deja se mettre d'accord  ::lol::

----------


## Franck.H

> Je vais juste MPis fearyourself vu qu'il avait fait une apparition dans ce thread pour savoir s'il compte venir ou non


Hum ca fait 3 jours que je lui ai envoy un MP pour justement savoir si ca l'interessais mais je ne crois pas dj l'avoir vu sur ce thread  ::roll::  et puis je n'est mme pas reu de rponse de sa part suita  mon MP  ::?:

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Hum ca fait 3 jours que je lui ai envoy un MP pour justement savoir si ca l'interessais mais je ne crois pas dj l'avoir vu sur ce thread  et puis je n'est mme pas reu de rponse de sa part suita  mon MP


En effet, mais a me parait bizzare, car il me semble l'avoir vu intervenir dans ce thread, mais apparemment je me suis tromp, par contre, j'ai oubli *zekey* dans ma liste, je m'en excuse  ::(: 


Arnaud

[edit] Faut lui envoyer un MP je pense, tu le fais?

----------


## Franck.H

> En effet, mais a me parait bizzare, car il me semble l'avoir vu intervenir dans ce thread, mais apparemment je me suis tromp, par contre, j'ai oubli *zekey* dans ma liste, je m'en excuse 
> 
> 
> Arnaud
> 
> [edit] Faut lui envoyer un MP je pense, tu le fais?


zekey je lui dj envoy un MP il y'a 2 jours pour lui confirmer la date ... ils sont morts vous croyez ?  ::lol:: 

Et puis de toutes manieres l je vais partir pour la moiti de l'aprem donc j'ai pas le temps de faire des MP, si tu peux t'en charger cela m'arrang  :;):

----------


## Arnaud F.

> zekey je lui dj envoy un MP il y'a 2 jours pour lui confirmer la date ... ils sont morts vous croyez ?


Je pense plutt qu'ils ne savent pas lire leur messagerie ( pas taper  ::aie::  )

Non, mais si a se trouve, je pense qu'ils ne se sont pas encore reconnect depuis et donc qu'ils n'ont pas vu tes MPs  :;): 
Attendons demain ou samedi on avisera aprs  ::): 

Arnaud

[edit] Ok, pour les MPs, je le fait  :;): 
[edit2] zekey ne s'est pas co depuis le 07/08/06  :;):

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Je peux voir avec fearyourself, on se connat assez  :;): 

Le resto de la Bourse, j'y suis all avec ma femme quand elle n'tait que ma fiance, je crois que j'avais pris le kangourou, en tout cas, ils ont de trs bons trucs, et ils sont sympas - et c'est tout prs de chez moi  ::aie::  -

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Je peux voir avec fearyourself, on se connat assez 
> 
> Le resto de la Bourse, j'y suis all avec ma femme quand elle n'tait que ma fiance, je crois que j'avais pris le kangourou, en tout cas, ils ont de trs bons trucs, et ils sont sympas - et c'est tout prs de chez moi  -


Ok, merci pour ton avis sur le resto  ::D: 
En ce qui concerne fear, je te laisse agir  :;): 

 ::merci:: 

Arnaud

----------


## khayyam90

> Le resto de la Bourse, [...]  c'est tout prs de chez moi  -



impeccable, comme a on passera vider ton frigo. C'est sympa de le proposer.

----------


## Arnaud F.

> impeccable, comme a on passera vider ton frigo. C'est sympa de le proposer.


Bien vu khayyam  ::king::  
Prvois les bires Miles  ::D:

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Y'a pas d'alcool chez moi... Enfin, surtout pas de bire  ::D:

----------


## Ricky81

je confirme ma prsence  :;):

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Super ! Au moins toi, je te reconnaitrai !

----------


## Ricky81

<HS>Je relis le dialogue en regardant nos avatars  ::mouarf::  </HS>

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> <HS>Je relis le dialogue en regardant nos avatars  </HS>


c'est vrai que  ::lol::

----------


## fearyourself

Bon j'ai compris, vous pouvez m'inscrire...

J'ai dj en fait un truc de prvu mais je vais tenter de le bouger ou au moins tre l pour le dner (donc  lire -> je serais l pour le dner). Qu'est-ce qu'on ne fait pas pour vous  ::wink:: 

Jc

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Si t'as un truc de prvu, a ne fait rien, tant pis pour toi  ::D:

----------


## fearyourself

> Si t'as un truc de prvu, a ne fait rien, tant pis pour toi


Nan, je serais l pour le dner, histoire de dire bonjour  tout le monde !!  ::mouarf::

----------


## Franck.H

> impeccable, comme a on passera vider ton frigo. C'est sympa de le proposer.


 ::lol::  Je voulais pas le dire mais bon tanpis  ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## Maxoo

> Bon j'ai compris, vous pouvez m'inscrire...


Tu peux t'inscrire tout seul  :;):  

http://maxime-pasquier.developpez.co...ion=ajout&id=2

----------


## Franck.H

> Nan, je serais l pour le dner, histoire de dire bonjour  tout le monde !!


hh  ::P:   cool ca, merci de te joindre  nous !
De ce fait, tu peux t'inscrire sur la liste des personnes participantes ici: http://camelia.world.free.fr/develop...ion=ajout&id=2

Sinon moi je suis ok pour le resto de la Bourse  ::P:

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Ca, c'est pour midi donc...

Le soir McDo ?  ::lol::

----------


## Franck.H

> Ca, c'est pour midi donc...
> 
> Le soir McDo ?


Ha ... je croyais qu'on mangeais chez toi le soir  ::aie::

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Ha ... je croyais qu'on mangeais chez toi le soir


Ah... Zut, faut que je prvienne ma femme...

----------


## Franck.H

> Ah... Zut, faut que je prvienne ma femme...


 ::lol::

----------


## Arnaud F.

Hum, y a un truc de prvu le soir aussi?  ::roll::  C'tait pas prvu il me semble  ::(: 

En tout cas, vous me verrez surement le midi mais trs peu de chance que je reste pour le soir, j'ai un apritif de mariage de prvu  ::roll::  
Donc je ne sais pas si on se verra fear... 


Arnaud

----------


## Franck.H

> Hum, y a un truc de prvu le soir aussi?  C'tait pas prvu il me semble 
> 
> En tout cas, vous me verrez surement le midi mais trs peu de chance que je reste pour le soir, j'ai un apritif de mariage de prvu  
> Donc je ne sais pas si on se verra fear... 
> 
> 
> Arnaud


Nan je sais pas si ca va se prolonger jusqu'au soir ... en tout  la base c'tait pas prvu mais si quelqu'un pay l'apro chez lui avant de prendre la route pourquoi pas  ::lol::  

Sinon pour le soir on va tous avec toi  l'apro du mariage, je pense y'aura assez  boire  ::lol::   ::lol::   ::aie::

----------


## fearyourself

Comme j'ai foutu ma ........

J'avais capt que c'tait le soir, mais du coup, si c'est le midi c'est bon!!!!!!! 

Faudrait que j'arrive  lire correctement!

Jc

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Bon, ben super, gnial  ::D:

----------


## Franck.H

> Comme j'ai foutu ma ........
> 
> J'avais capt que c'tait le soir, mais du coup, si c'est le midi c'est bon!!!!!!! 
> 
> Faudrait que j'arrive  lire correctement!
> 
> Jc


 ::lol::  bin c'est cool alors  ::P: 

Ajoute toi aussi ici: http://camelia.world.free.fr/develop...ion=ajout&id=2  :;):

----------


## Arnaud F.

Tu nous en vois ravi fear ! Apprend  lire la prochaine fois  ::lol:: 

Bon euh Franck, pour le mariage, je crois pas que ce soit une bonne ide  ::D: 
Mariage de'un pote bucheron tu sais, j'aimerai pas etre  sa place quand il va rentrer chez lui  ::aie:: 
Je pense pas que ce soit une bonne ide que vous veniez  ::mouarf::

----------


## Franck.H

Bon, tout le monde serais ok pour le resto de la Bourse ?

Nous avons environ 8 jours pour rserver (faut garder une marge quand mme  ::lol:: ) et si on comptent parmis nous fear et zekey (ce dernier qui ne montre pas trop de signe de vie  ::?: ) nous seront 9 pour le moment  ::P:

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

OK, je pourrai passer la semaine prochaine, c'est entre chez moi et l o je bosse en gnral.

----------


## Franck.H

> OK, je pourrai passer la semaine prochaine, c'est entre chez moi et l o je bosse en gnral.


Ok impec donc c'est toi qui fera la rservation  ::P: 
Bon sinon  part ca on est bon, je crois qu'on  fait le tour  ::P:

----------


## t_om84

pour moi c'est ok pour le restaurant La bourse!

----------


## t_om84

Une petite question, les femmes sont invites ou on se retrouve juste entre mecs  parler de PCs???

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Ma femme ne vient pas si on est juste entre nous.

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Une petite question, les femmes sont invites ou on se retrouve juste entre mecs  parler de PCs???


Elles ont beau tre invites, moi j'en ai pas donc je risque pas d'en ramener  ::P: 
Moi a m'est gal,  vous de voir si vous voulez ramener votre conjoint(e)  :;): 

Arnaud

P.S: Seulement faut le dire  Miles pour la rservation de la table  ::):

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Au pire, on prend une autre table pour les y mettre  ::D:

----------


## khayyam90

ma chrie travaille de jour l, donc je viendrais aussi seul.

----------


## t_om84

bon ben je vais lui preparer une liste de courses, un peu de vaisselle, et mettre un peu le bordel dans l'appart, a va l'occuper pour la journe ::lol::  


Allez je rigole!! Allez je vais venir seul!

----------


## Franck.H

Moi tant le Total Geek de base, je suis total clibataire  ::lol::

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Tu sais, tout le monde pariait que je marierai aprs mon frre cadet - 3 ans de diffrence -. Ben il est toujours encore clibataire, et il est largement moins geek que moi  :;):

----------


## Franck.H

Mouais, faut-il dj que je sorte de chez moi plus souvent ...  moins de tomber sur une Geek  ::lol::

----------


## khayyam90

et bah on en aura des choses  faire ce jour
Monter  poil sur la statuemangertrouver une copine pour Frank

----------


## Franck.H

> et bah on en aura des choses  faire ce jour
> Monter  poil sur la statuemangertrouver une copine pour Frank


Humm monter  poil par ce temps c'est pas trop top  ::lol::

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Humm monter  poil par ce temps c'est pas trop top


Il fera beau la semaine prochaine  ::mouarf::

----------


## Arnaud F.

Hum, pas mal le programme, seulement pour le premier point a sera sans moi, je suis pas trop chaud ces derniers temps, j'ai perdu pas mal d'endurance, donc je pense pas que j'arriverai  semer la police  ::P: 

Hum, je suis pas total geek de base, mais moi non plus j'ai pas de copine  ::mouarf:: 


Arnaud

----------


## Etanne

> Moi tant le Total Geek de base, je suis total clibataire


 Je vais peut-tre emmener ma poupe gonflable USB 2  ::aie:: 
Hlas quand on parle PC a la gonfle  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> Hum, je suis pas total geek de base, mais moi non plus j'ai pas de copine


Ben bienvenu au club !

En principe, je devrais pouvoir venir aussi.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Ouille, va falloir se serrer  :;):

----------


## fearyourself

Histore de faire mon lourd, c'est  quelle heure, o/comment ?

Au final, Miles, la rservation est faite pour quelle heure ?

Jc

----------


## Franck.H

> Histore de faire mon lourd, c'est  quelle heure, o/comment ?


Toutes les modalits pour la rencontre sont sur le MP que j'ai envoy  tous les participants (sauf ceux de derniere minutes) !

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

A 11h, place Klber.
La rservation est pour 12h, le temps de se retrouver et d'aller au resto, on sera l-bas avant, mais c'est pas un souci  :;): 
J'ai reserv pour 10, mais je crois qu'on risque d'tre peut-tre plus  ::D:

----------


## Franck.H

> J'ai reserv pour 10, mais je crois qu'on risque d'tre peut-tre plus


Je pense que y'a toujours moyen de modifier la rservation non ?

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Oui, oui, si on est 11, ils ne vont pas s'en plaindre, je pense  ::D:

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Oui, oui, si on est 11, ils ne vont pas s'en plaindre, je pense


Ben s'ils nous refusent parce qu'on est 10, on laisse les derniers venus sur le carreau  ::langue:: 

Mais bon, a m'tonnerait qu'il refuse  ::mrgreen::  


Arnaud

P.S: @ demain  ::D:  ( presque heure pour heure  ::P:  )

----------


## fearyourself

> A 11h, place Klber.
> La rservation est pour 12h, le temps de se retrouver et d'aller au resto, on sera l-bas avant, mais c'est pas un souci 
> J'ai reserv pour 10, mais je crois qu'on risque d'tre peut-tre plus


Merci Miles

@Franck -> oui t'as raison, c'est fou comme le vendredi c'est difficile, cela doit tre du au weekend trop court qui vient de passer  ::aie:: 

Jc

----------


## khayyam90

et bah voil, on a bien mang, on a bien bu, on a bien rigol, et on a bien troll.

Une bonne journe  ::):

----------


## Franck.H

> et bah voil, on a bien mang, on a bien bu, on a bien rigol, et on a bien troll.
> 
> Une bonne journe


 ::lol::   ::lol::  Ouais, ca change de rester devant son PC toute la journe  ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## Arnaud F.

> et bah voil, on a bien mang, on a bien bu, on a bien rigol, et on a bien troll.
> 
> Une bonne journe


+1




> Ouais, ca change de rester devant son PC toute la journe


+1 aussi  ::D: 

Dommage que je n'ai pas pu rester plus longtemps  ::(: 

On a mme des personnes qui sont venues alors qu'elles taient pas prvu  ::D: 

Bref bonne aprem... Ca change du forum  ::roll:: 


Arnaud

----------


## pcaboche

Ouais, c'tait trop de la super balle atomique !

Trop marrantes les grosses conversations de geek !

----------


## t_om84

Merci pour cette petite journe et ce petit passage clair chez Surcouf!!! h oui on est geek ou on ne l'ai pas!! ::lol::  

Trs bon repas, d'ailleurs qui s'occupe d'envoyer la note de frais??

----------


## fearyourself

Je suis d'accord, trs sympa le djeuner... Sauf qu'attendre  Kleber pour les retardataires, c'tait un peu chiant  ::aie:: 

Jc

----------


## Franck.H

> Je suis d'accord, trs sympa le djeuner... Sauf qu'attendre  Kleber pour les retardataires, c'tait un peu chiant 
> 
> Jc


Surtout quand ces retardataires attendent sur la place  ct  ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## mathieu

> Ouais, ca change de rester devant son PC toute la journe


oui c'est allucinant je n'ai pas allum mon ordi de la journe !

----------


## Maxoo

Quelqu'un  pens  prendre des photos ?
Sinon alors vous tiez combien en tout  la final ?

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Quelqu'un  pens  prendre des photos ?
> Sinon alors vous tiez combien en tout * la final* ?


Ben  la final on tait dans les 11 je crois  ::D: 

Etaient prsent: Franck.H, Etanne, Mathieu, fearyourself, Miles, khayyam90, Ricky_81, pcaboche, tom_84, zekey, buchs...

Oui on a pris des photos, non vous ne les aurez pas  ::lol::   ::aie:: 


Arnaud

P.S: Pour les photos, menacer Miles, c'est lui qui les a prises  ::mrgreen:: 
Allez  jeudi  ::mouarf:: 

[edit] Merci  khayyam90 et Ricky_81 pour celui qui manquait  l'appel  ::D:

----------


## khayyam90

le 11me c'tait ze_key

----------


## Ricky81

zekey  :;):

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Les photos :



J'en ai d'autres, mais ce sont presque les mmes  :;):

----------


## t_om84

Merci Miles!! :;):

----------


## khayyam90

impeccable, merci  ::):

----------


## Franck.H

::mrgreen::  Impec ... il est quand mme beau le ticket de caisse  ::lol::

----------


## Arnaud F.

Merci pour les photos  ::D: 

Au passage, faudrait dire qui est qui sur la photo  ::ange::  


Arnaud

----------


## Maxoo

> Au passage, faudrait dire qui est qui sur la photo


Je suis pas sur que tout le monde  envie de montrer sa "vraie" tte sur le forum, autres qu'aux personnes qui sont venues au RDV.

Enfin c'est mon avis.

----------


## zekey

Ben juste un feedback : c'tait trs sympa de se rencontrer irl.
En plus on a mme pas fait que parler d'informatique ..... mais nan je rigole.
 ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> Au passage, faudrait dire qui est qui sur la photo





> Je suis pas sur que tout le monde  envie de montrer sa "vraie" tte sur le forum, autres qu'aux personnes qui sont venues au RDV.


Je connais un jeu rigolo: tu mets des numros sur la photo, mais pas de nom. Aprs, tu donnes la liste des noms, mais mlangs. Enfin, tu demandes aux gens de deviner qui est qui (genre: "lui, il a une tte  s'appeler pcaboche"). C'est trs fun !

J'avais vu ce jeu avec d'un cot des photos, de l'autre ce qu'ils font dans la vie. C'est marrant !

----------


## khayyam90

> Je connais un jeu rigolo: tu mets des numros sur la photo, mais pas de nom. Aprs, tu donnes la liste des noms, mais mlangs. Enfin, tu demandes aux gens de deviner qui est qui (genre: "lui, il a une tte  s'appeler pcaboche"). C'est trs fun !
> 
> J'avais vu ce jeu avec d'un cot des photos, de l'autre ce qu'ils font dans la vie. C'est marrant !


et bah voil, ya plus qu'

 ::fleche::  http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho....php?p=1284439

----------


## pcaboche

Je propose qu'on ne donne pas les rponses tout de suite (enfin, je veux dire que quand quelqu'un trouve, on ne le dit pas tout de suite, on attend qu'il y ait d'autres propositions...)

----------


## Neilos

Et petite question parce que j'ai loup la premire....vous en refaites une quand ?

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Et petite question parce que j'ai loup la premire....vous en refaites une quand ?


Surement l'anne prochaine! Je pense pas qu'on en fasse une avant  :;): 

Donc prvois pour le coup pour les prochaines grandes vacances  ::D: 

++

----------

